# Rossi vs NEF???



## Jranger (Dec 15, 2008)

Any feedback on the Rossi triple play vs the NEF for kids and smaller caliber rounds like the .243 or 22-250? My son is still a bit young, but I may start him shooting next year with a 22 so he gets used to the feel. I like the idea behind the Rossi, you can swap from the .22 up to a .243 or any caliber keeping the rifle feel essentially the same. Help ....


----------



## PWalls (Dec 15, 2008)

A couple of years ago I got the NEF .243/20ga combo for my children. My daughter has already killed two does with the .243 (one when she was 12 and the other this year at 13) and several squirrels have gone down to the 20ga. My next oldest is my oldest son at 11 and I expect him to be busting deer with it as well.

I load my own rifle ammunition so I loaded some rounds that are not as "hot" and then I put a good Sims recoil pad on it.

I am actually thinking about purchasing another one in the 410ga/.22lr combo so we have two guns for playing.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 15, 2008)

I shoot a rossi in .243. killed one this past weekend. I like to shoot it because it just doesn't kick and I'm not the biggest guy so I really like it. kicks way less than my Marlin 336 in 30/30. My 12 year old daughter shot it and wasn't scared of it at all after the first shot. I really enjoy the idea of handiguns. one shot. Be sure. Take it. Drop it.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 15, 2008)

The biggest advantage to the NEF is you can send it to the factory and get all kinds of additional barrells for very little cost and they will even throw in a free trigger job if you ask.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 15, 2008)

The 45-70 is a blast to shoot, especially with hot loads, but it kicks like a mule.


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ive been shooting a nef 30-06 for ten years ill pull it out of the safe everytime and leave the more expensive guns i love it


----------



## markb (Aug 14, 2009)

Think I'd go with the NEF , more options ,american made which is nice .


----------



## polaris30144 (Aug 14, 2009)

NEF has had issues as many are aware, but they usually end up being operator error from not reading the instructions. The Forearm tightening affects the accuracy on these guns, but very few people bother to read the correct way to do it. I have an H&R(NEF) Ultra (heavy Bull Barrel) in 7x57 that is a tack driver out to 200 yds. with one brand of ammo and it likes most brands/ weights of ammo with acceptable accuracy for deer hunting. There are some people that mix and match barrels on their NEF's on their own with varying results, but it is not a bad idea to just send it back for a different barrel to be head spaced correctly from NEF and get the free trigger job.

Rossi's are a decent cheap gun but not the same quality. My son has a Rossi .308/12 gauge that he carries as a truck/back up gun in case his primary (Savage 110) has a malfunction that can not be fixed in the field. He has actually shot a few deer with his Rossi after he has filled his buck tags just to use it. The Rossi's will never be bench rest quality, but they will shoot minute of deer at 100 yds. or less.


----------



## BANDT (Aug 14, 2009)

I currently own, and have owned several NEFs. Great Rifles. Never had a issue with any of them. I also own a Rossi in .243. Its ok, but not the quality of a NEF.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 15, 2009)

I asked almost the same question in the firearms section a few days ago and got the same responses.i am going with a NEF.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 27, 2009)

...NEF or thier even more esteemed name H&R.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 4, 2009)

NEF...


----------



## hevishot (Nov 4, 2009)

I own 3 NEFs and one Rossi .410/.17...the Rossi is total garbage and the NEFs are good.....wouldn't consider a Rossi EVER again.


----------

